# Tips For Recruits?



## Lim0 (11 Mar 2005)

Hi I just got recruited into the Seaforth Highlanders Of Canada. Anyways as a recruit i'm feeling weary of what I should do and not do. What not to say and to say. So far I have learned a little bit from a Corporal. Like:
You always say sir/mam to an officer. 
You call NCMs by rank unless they are Chief WO
Always salute to generals as they walk by. 

If you have any other tips that would be great.


----------



## Big Foot (11 Mar 2005)

Always make sure your uniform is up to standard. As well, realise no matter what you do, the DS will find fault in what you have done.


----------



## Eowyn (11 Mar 2005)

Lim0 said:
			
		

> Always salute to generals as they walk by.


How about salute OFFICERS as they walk by, especially the CO.


----------



## Da_man (11 Mar 2005)

There will be plenty of generals walking by in your career, so be prepared!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (11 Mar 2005)

Learning the CF rank structure would be a big help for when you go on basic, so at least then you can identify an officer when you see one.


----------



## dutchie (11 Mar 2005)

In Lim0's defence, we had the LFWA Commander in last night, and the saluting policy was clarified:
Jr. Officers - once in an evening/day.
Sr. Officers - Always.

Some other protocol was mentioned regarding visiting Generals, so that's where that came from. 

This seemingly misinformed statement was actually grounded in truth, in this case.

Lim0 I'll PM you.


----------



## boothrat (11 Mar 2005)

Do what you can to become part of your Regimental Family. Go to your mess and socialize with your fellow recruits and other members. Don't be scared of longer serving members of your unit. Show them the respect that they deserve and follow the guidance they provide.


----------



## QORvanweert (11 Mar 2005)

Bring a few single good looking females into the mess with you. Always socialize and get to know people. Spend alot of time working on your kit and try to perfect the basic drill movements, even if this means practising on your own time. Volunteer for GD work on an ex. this will give you a great feeling of what the army is like and who is in it. Get in shape, the PT at your unit will not prepare you for course, you will need to exercise daily to prepare yourself.... other then that, forget that you were ever in cadets, forget you ever liked ice cream, pizza, beer, motorcycles and anything and everything 'was issued that way'.


----------



## dutchie (11 Mar 2005)

QORvanweert said:
			
		

> Bring a few single good looking females into the mess with you.


 
Put out or get out!


----------



## Lim0 (11 Mar 2005)

ahaha thanks guys   8) i'm not sure if i should wear my glasses. tho i cant see far without them. I think i am a V3 without them. anyways are there times where i'm going to be needing to see far away besides shooting. *i hate wearing my glasses and i always try avoid using except when i need them


----------



## dutchie (11 Mar 2005)

Wear your glasses. You might also want to consider laser surgery, unless you don't want the Infantry. Don't book the surgery or anything, but you should probably look into it.


----------



## Lim0 (11 Mar 2005)

do i get a storage space cuz i dont want my glasses jacked during a run. yea i'll be looking at laser eye surgery in the future.


----------



## bojangles (11 Mar 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> Learning the CF rank structure would be a big help for when you go on basic, so at least then you can identify an officer when you see one.



I must admit that I do not know how to identify the CF rank structure by simply looking at the uniform. I do know that it has to do with either rings or chevrons on the sleeves or on the shoulders....but that's about all I know. Can someone help me out before I go to basic and make a complete fool of myself. I'll be the one saluting everyone! 

Bojangles


----------



## mbhabfan (11 Mar 2005)

http://army.ca/info/ranks.php

you can try this Bo


----------



## bojangles (11 Mar 2005)

Thank You!!!  That was very helpful! ;D

Bo


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

I'm not sure but do you get assigned 2 types of boots? Ones good for patrolling and walking and the other is better for running and stuff like that.


----------



## Glorified Ape (12 Mar 2005)

QORvanweert said:
			
		

> forget that you were ever in cadets



And if on a reg force course, that you were in the reserves. There's nothing more obnoxious than some pompous twit that thinks his 2 years in the reserves makes him the alpha of the group by default. Reserve experience is valuable and use what others know to help you, but if you've got experience, don't brag about it and never EVER talk about how much easier this or that is than in the reserves. We had a Air Def reservist and a Cadet drill instructor on our IAP course who'd never shut up about the reserves and cadets. 

The reservist couldn't hump her weight on ruck marches, got stress fractures in her feet, and almost failed the course. So much for the bragging. The cadet would cry during double-time drill, pant and wheeze during any PT, and failed the course early on. Share and use experience, but don't brag - it has a nasty habit of coming back to bite you in the butt.


----------



## Lim0 (12 Mar 2005)

thanks now i know why your supposed to forget about ever being in cadets  :blotto:


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Mar 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> I must admit that I do not know how to identify the CF rank structure by simply looking at the uniform. I do know that it has to do with either rings or chevrons on the sleeves or on the shoulders....but that's about all I know. Can someone help me out before I go to basic and make a complete fool of myself. I'll be the one saluting everyone!
> 
> Bojangles



Also, since alot of the people you'll see will be wearing CADPAT, the rank is located on a slip-on round the middle of the chest, over about the 2nd button down from the top, just FYI. It's sometimes difficult to see at first because it's just a lighter shade of green. 

Don't worry too much if you don't know it before basic, as you won't be expected too and will be taught it, but it just makes life alot easier, as most MCpls don't take too kindly to being called sir.  ;D


----------



## cgyflames01 (17 Mar 2005)

> do i get a storage space cuz i dont want my glasses jacked during a run. yea i'll be looking at laser eye surgery in the future.


  What would anyone want with your perscription glasses. Im sure there a worse thing for us to worry about.


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

thanks for the tips guys.  So far I have been doing nothing but studying up on these and other areas to help make my transition from Civi to Soldier much easier.  Thanks again.


----------

